# WOW SUPER RARE PHEONIX GOLD MS1000 NICKEL IN CRATE



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

LOOK *NEW *NEVER USED ULTRA RARE NICKEL 

PHOENIX GOLD MS 1000 Limited Edition CAR AMP - eBay (item 160479100020 end time Sep-19-10 15:04:58 PDT)


----------

